# M&P Soap Crafters ~ Want to be Interviewed?



## lisamaliga (Aug 10, 2014)

Starting on Monday, September 1, 2014, I’ll be featuring at least two melt and pour soap crafters per month on my blog. If you’ve been melting and pouring for a while and have your own online shop and want to be interviewed, just send me an email at: [email protected] 

Please use “Interview with Soap Crafter” in subject heading.

All interviews will be seen on my Wordpress page: 

http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com 

I’ll promote the interview on my Face Book page, both my Twitter accounts, Tumblr and Pinterest. 

Thanks so much and Happy Soaping!
Lisa


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 15, 2014)

Meet Odette Handley of Riverlea Soap http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/09/15/interview-with-a-soap-crafter-odette-handley-riverlea-soap/


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow!  Amazing!  

Wish I had an online store too


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 19, 2014)

Khanjari -- I hope you get your own store!


----------

